# rockwell lathe 46-525



## techteacher (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a school teacher and need to find cheap parts to fix our lathe. The wheel on the tail stock is broken off and the tool holder is missing the nut and plate that holds it to the table. I would like an entire tail stock if possible.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Join Old Wood Working Machines (http://www.owwm..com) and place a Want To Buy (WTB) ad in their classified. They call their classified the BOYD for "Bring Out Your Dead". Post the photos you used above and wait and see what turns up. You might be pleasantly surprised. Aside from cruising eBay, that's the best advice I can come up with. Good luck.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You may be able to find a tailstock if you haunt EBAY for a while. I've heard of a lot of people having success there.


----------

